# Farm Progress Show – Day 1 Report



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Farm Progress Show 2009 is off to a great start. The chilly morning turned into a very pleasant day. Checked some of the hay equipment at the show and picked a few items that may be of interest for your operation.

There are a lot of great and innovative new products here at the Farm Progress Show 2009 in Decatur, IL, and HayTalk.com is committed to spotlighting the very best of these. If you'd like to share your thoughts about these topics and others, please visit our Forums.

*Patriot Feed Bunks and Bale Feeder Wagons*

Patriot Feed Bunks and Bale Feeder Wagon are built by a family out of Minden, Nebraska. Their product is heavier than many feed bunks out on the market, utilizing 12 gauge steel to make the feed pan and 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 x 3/16 inch steel pipe around the top&#8230;just for those of us that empty them out by turning them over with loader. They also build them so the cattle cannot get their heads stuck up by the wheels. The feeder wagon comes with a telescoping tongue for easy hook up and the feed bunk has a retractable tongue. For more information visit Minden Machines.

*Koyker Bale Caddie*

Koyker Company out of Lennox, South Dakota, a company many think of for their loader needs showcased their new accumulator at the Farm Progress Show. The Bale Caddie hooks to your baler and can be configured for 8 and 12 bales on the same platform. It is built with 2" x 4" tubular steel to hold up for years hay work. Once the bales come down the chute they are moved by a spiked steel roller powered by a hydraulic motor, taking the stress off your baler&#8230;the plunger does not have to drive the bale up a long chute or onto the accumulator. The roller allows 30" between baler as they are are loaded onto the Bale Caddie. The Bale Caddie has earned a product referral from New Holland and Agco for use with their balers. Also, do not forget to check out the grabber. Visit Koyker Bale Caddies for more information.

*New Holland Crop ID*

New Holland rolled out their new Crop ID Individual Bale Identification System. The system gathers bale information, such as Bale ID number, Field Name, Date, Average moisture content, High moisture of bale, Amount of preservation applied, and bale weight (as input at setup). The tag is affixed to each bale and can be read with the bale tag reader.* Remember, if you are in their area, one of our sponsors Titan Outlet Store can meet your New Holland needs. http://www.moorhead.titanoutlet.com/ .* Also visit http://agriculture.newholland.com/u...Forage-Equipment/Pages/products_selector.aspx for more information.


----------

